# Whippet Stopped Eating



## PiperAndFlynn (Aug 5, 2012)

I have two Whippets. At supper last night, one of them, Flynn, didn't want to eat his lamb neck (they are on a raw diet) and just wanted to bury it instead. This morning he refused his breakfast and promptly threw up the meat that was in his stomach from yesterday morning. He is not as active as usual and just turns his head when offered food. I thought that he might have an obstruction but he has eaten little bits of cooked chicken and is drinking water. Flynn is usually a voracious eater with an endless appetite. He had a poop this afternoon and it was green. Our other Whippet has been offered the same foods and is eating normally. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried offering other proteins, maybe he just doesn't like what you are offering. If he still refuses to eat, I would make some bland chicken broth to keep him hydrated, and if he is eating the cooked chicken give him some of that. I don't know how prone whippets are to hypoglycaemia, but I wouldn't let the dog go more then a day without eating. I don't know why the poo would be green though, hopefully someone else will reply soon to help


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aren't you KittyKat? :biggrin:

Honestly, I'd just let him be, keep offering the same food and he will eventually decide to eat. Was the poop well formed? Maybe he got into something.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I know the other dogs are eating the food just fine; but could it be as simple as this just smells or tastes "Off" to him?
How is he today? Has he gone to the bathroom? If his poop was green, could he have gotten into something that upset his system? 
Hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## PiperAndFlynn (Aug 5, 2012)

Problem solved! Flynn gradually began eating his regular foods so something had to run its course. I found out today what it was when I spotted the little rascal eating a walnut that had fallen off of our tree! Hence the green poop! I'm sure the juglone must have put him off as its not meant to be eaten and can in fact cause intestinal distress. Thank you everyone for all of your ideas!


----------

